# Spring DC Evo schools



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The Evolution autocross school is coming back to DC at FedEx Field the weekend of April 3-4. There will be Phase I&II schools each day and Phase III on Saturday and Challenge on Sunday.

Registration is open now.

www.wdcrevo.us

Cost is $235/school. Kind of expensive, but you get 25-30 runs each day and feedback from some great drivers that aren't shy about telling you what you're doing wrong.  I thought the money I spent on two schools at the end of last season was worthwhile, but that, given an either/or choice, taking them in the spring at the start of the season would be more beneficial. I would go back for the Phase III and Challenge schools, but I will likely have better things to do that weekend (my wife is due the week before the schools ).


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> The Evolution autocross school is coming back to DC at FedEx Field the weekend of April 3-4. There will be Phase I&II schools each day and Phase III on Saturday and Challenge on Sunday.
> 
> Registration is open now.
> 
> ...


So that's $470 for the weekend? Too rich for my blood, I'm afraid.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> So that's $470 for the weekend? Too rich for my blood, I'm afraid.


 That's what it was last year. Schools in other locations have been a little less expensive (and most other ones give you a discount if you do two), but even at that price, it's well worth it IMO. On a $/run basis, it's comparable to WDCR-SCCA and Council events and you learn a LOT more than at an equivalent number of single events.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Why is it people wil spend THOUSANDS of their car, but not spend $500 to be a better driver?

In most sports, the rule of thumb is, it is 90% the person, 10% the equipment. But most people spend 90% of their tiem, effort and money on equipment, and 10% on themselves. I have seen this in many areas, autocross, track/racing, shooting sports (both shotgun and pistol), tennis, golf, etc, etc.

Hint, put the money into the PERSON, it pays off better. A 10% improvement in your skills is an over all 9% imrpovement. A 90% improvement in equipment is only a 9% improvement. What do you think is easier, 90% improvement on equipment, or 10% on you?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Why is it people wil spend THOUSANDS of their car, but not spend $500 to be a better driver?
> 
> In most sports, the rule of thumb is, it is 90% the person, 10% the equipment. But most people spend 90% of their tiem, effort and money on equipment, and 10% on themselves. I have seen this in many areas, autocross, track/racing, shooting sports (both shotgun and pistol), tennis, golf, etc, etc.
> 
> Hint, put the money into the PERSON, it pays off better. A 10% improvement in your skills is an over all 9% imrpovement. A 90% improvement in equipment is only a 9% improvement. What do you think is easier, 90% improvement on equipment, or 10% on you?


Because (from what I hear) this $500 school is mainly applicable to autocrossing, not to "being a better driver." And autocrossing is, for me, a cheap hobby that I can do using the car that I drive to work every day, not a sport that I am interested in being competitive in.

Your query is valid for someone who seeks to be a competitive autocrosser, or who has invested serious money in upgrades to improve their autocross performance. I agree that you should spend $500 on a driving course instead of $500 on R compounds or fancy suspension bits. But I'm not planning on spending $500 on anything to do with autocrossing this year.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JST said:


> Because (from what I hear) this $500 school is mainly applicable to autocrossing, not to "being a better driver."


That depends on what you define as "being a better driver" and that's where the fun comes in when discussing the value of autox and/or track time as it applies to regular driving. Both try to drive home the value of looking ahead, thinking about what comes next before you get there and smoothness. The first two, IMO, as much as they help off road, are invaluable skills on the street in day to day traffic. The third pays dividends on the street, too, but to a much lesser degree and somewhat different benefits.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> Cost is $235/school. Kind of expensive, but you get 25-30 runs each day and feedback from some great drivers that aren't shy about telling you what you're doing wrong.


I was going to say that sounded cheap :dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> That depends on what you define as "being a better driver" and that's where the fun comes in when discussing the value of autox and/or track time as it applies to regular driving. Both try to drive home the value of looking ahead, thinking about what comes next before you get there and smoothness. The first two, IMO, as much as they help off road, are invaluable skills on the street in day to day traffic. The third pays dividends on the street, too, but to a much lesser degree and somewhat different benefits.


Exactly.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> That depends on what you define as "being a better driver" and that's where the fun comes in when discussing the value of autox and/or track time as it applies to regular driving. Both try to drive home the value of looking ahead, thinking about what comes next before you get there and smoothness. The first two, IMO, as much as they help off road, are invaluable skills on the street in day to day traffic. The third pays dividends on the street, too, but to a much lesser degree and somewhat different benefits.


If you are looking at purely street driving skills, I understand your point. But the skills learned will still apply. But then again a flat statement of it being too much money doesn't convey your thoughts that well. 

But for a street driving based course, the best around, IMO, is the Roos Racing 2-day Precision Highway Course.

http://www.racenow.com/b05c_precision.htm

Best money you will EVER spend on safety in an automobile. And good fun also. A bit more money, but you do drive their cars and eat up their tires. 

I think so much of this course, my wife and I have done it twice, once in 1986 and again in 2002.


----------

